# Problema con el laser de compactera AIWA



## dfflorio (May 27, 2005)

Hola colegas tengo un equipo aiwa dw500 que usa el laser KSS210A como no leía le cambie el láser pero sigue igual. La falla es que introduzco el cd entra a actuar el foco tengo la tensión en el laser, la señal ld o ldd de 1,8 voltios pero no gira el cd si alguien sabe algo por favor avíseme.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Ya ensayaste ajustando la ganancia del laser?


----------



## dfflorio (May 30, 2005)

si ya probe y no pasa nada , gracias Fer


----------



## ruben angel ordoñez (Ago 18, 2005)

probaste sacandole el seguro al laser antes de colocarlo


----------



## ruben angel ordoñez (Ago 18, 2005)

Yo tengo el mismo problema, si logras hacerlo funcionar o tienes otra idea de cual puede ser el problema, no dudes en decirme como es. suerte!!!!


----------



## dfflorio (Ago 19, 2005)

Ya lo pude hacer funcionar, tenia una soldadura que puentea dos pistas en el cabezal del laser.

Gracias a todos.


----------

